# SONY VAIO V505 laptop for sale



## serjsmirnoff

Buyer names the price (over $100, please).

The specs are:

Processor manufacturer - Processor type - Clock speed-- Intel Pentium M (1.4 GHz)
RAM installed-- 512 MB DDR SDRAM
Hard drive size - controller type - hard drive type-- 60 GB IDE
CD / DVD type-- CD-RW / DVD-ROM combo
Removable storage type-- None
Input device type - form factor-- Keyboard, Touchpad
Weight-- 4.4 lbs
Dimensions (W x D x H)-- 10.9 in x 9.5 in x 1.4 in
Form factor-- Portable
Display size - technology - form factor-- 12.1 in TFT active matrix
Max resolution-- 1024 x 768
Video RAM installed-- 32 MB
Audio output-- Sound card
Type-- Network adapter
Modem-- 56 Kbps Fax / modem
Battery installed-- 1 Lithium ion
Mfr estimated battery life-- 6.5 hour(s)
OS provided-- Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition

Thanks, serj.
*DO NOT BUY, REPORTS INDICATE THIS IS A SCAM*


----------



## diablo

ok I name $200  
do I win

is there anything wrong with it

why trying to sell.  Sounds like a good comp?


----------



## serjsmirnoff

Ok, if you want it for $200, the you get it for $200.

There is nothing wrong with the laptop, i'm only selling it because my business went bankrupt and i need the money.

                                                              Thanks, serj.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Hi mate you said in another thread you had more, hows $150 sound?


----------



## Alunar

Hey, if you have more, I'd like to buy it, too. I can pay $150 for it.


----------



## serjsmirnoff

If you are interested, please send me a Personal Message (it's easier for me to manage all the questions).

                                    Thanks, serj.


----------



## davisct24

pm sent. also do u have any pictures?


----------



## Styleprojekt

I've only had problems with my 2 Sony Viao laptops. I wouldnt buy a used one if it was the last PC in the world...not cause how you treat it but cause of sony's shitty quality and longlivity


----------



## DMB14

Personal Message sent.


----------



## DMB14

Don't trust this guy... I paid him.. no laptop, won't respond to email or PM anymore now that I ask for tracking info.

Mr. Smirnoff, if you decide to refund my money, send me a laptop, or give me tracking information I will delete this post. Until then, I _do_ have your address and phone number (I thought you didn't have a phone? Well, the white pages cleared that one up).


----------



## diablo

I have the same problem I purchased two of his comps and gave him $300 up front and guess what.  Still no lap tops and he won't respond to anything anymore.  If he reads this and he has been an honest business man and sent them then respond and I'll edit


----------



## AcidZeroCool

I knew it was to good to be true I hope something works out for you guys. People like this make me so mad


----------



## Bigshow1030

*hmmmmmmm*

I wish there were some way for all of us to band up to help you diablo.............You were scammed


----------



## DMB14

I found this: http://findaperson.canada411.ca/mor...9975&listing=1&PARAM_page_name=PERS_MORE_INFO
That address matches the address he gave me and the last name is the same. He could have lied about his name and address, but this is all I have right now.

Can't the Admin of this site tell where the guy connects from?


----------



## DMB14

I'm going to try filing a claim with paypal and see what happens with that. In the meantime, I'm going to buy a laptop from a retailer.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Phew, i'm glad I didn't pay.  Knew it was dodgy.  Have you called the guy?


----------



## DMB14

No, I haven't called him yet. I probably will this weekend.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

Go for it..He will be surprised.  Does he live far from you?


----------



## DMB14

Yes, he lives in Canada and I live in the US.


----------



## Styleprojekt

DMB14 said:
			
		

> Yes, he lives in Canada and I live in the US.



well still doesnt answer the question....you could both live close to the border....did you look up his address in Mapquest?


----------



## DMB14

"Yes" was my answer. I live far from him. I live in Virginia, very far from the border. He's in Quebec.


----------



## DMB14

I just sent him a friendly email... I'm not going to give up on this, I want my laptop or my money back.


----------



## ian

I have sent you a PM with the IP address.
Call paypal immediately and see what they can do.
The computer equipment for sale forum has been temporarily closed. If you wish to discuss this please do so in the general chat section.


----------

